# Topics > Books >  Book "Robots Are People Too: How Siri, Google Car, and Artificial Intelligence Will Force Us to Change Our Laws", John Frank Weaver, 2013

## Airicist

"Robots Are People Too: How Siri, Google Car, and Artificial Intelligence Will Force Us to Change Our Laws" on Amazon

"Robots Are People Too: How Siri, Google Car, and Artificial Intelligence Will Force Us to Change Our Laws" on Google Books

----------

